# Peppa Pig in UAE



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

My little girl is obsessed with Peppa Pig, has all the toys and lots of clothing. Is this going to be haram? I remember seeing episodes of The Simpsons on local TV with the word "pig" beeped out. What y'all reckon?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

If it's in your container I imagine you'll be fine. It's not Saudi. 

And welcome back to Hotel California.


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

haha same here..bags shoes watches...dont worry, we are all on the same boat.


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

No problem whatsoever. I remember when they had a big sale on Peppa products in Borders in Marina Mall 2 years ago, and tons of arab children all carrying Peppa the Hanzeer toys.
I think it even ran on one of the childrens' channels we had on DU here.
Was looking to offload all these toys when my daughter started watching that thing again. Sometimes over a meal, while she's (unknowingly) eating one of Peppa's cousins...


----------



## Aliz (Apr 5, 2012)

I have heard peppa pig has some serious disciplinary issues.. my wife will not let our kids watch the show!


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Aliz said:


> I have heard peppa pig has some serious disciplinary issues.. my wife will not let our kids watch the show!


Yeah I heard this too


----------

